# Ferret meets horse!



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

One of my ferrets met her (very) big brother tonight lol. My little girl had to visit the vets and on the way back I had to go and take care of my horse. After I did all my jobs some of the girls at my yard wanted to meet my ferret so I fetched her from the car. She loved it! She is so friendly and loved the fuss and attention. She even met a few of the equine residents. Most thought she was very interesting and wanted to sniff her (she also wanted to help them do this by trying to climb into their large nostrils lol) But my pony snorted very loudly and stomped to the back of his stable looking at me with his ears back. Fancy a big thing like a horse being scared of a little ferret? lol I just thought it was very cute and my ferret was a big hit at the stables


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

My ferrets like it when they get to see my horses aswell . My old horse used to nuzzle them very softly, it was lovely to see . Glad everyone liked her t the stables .


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh she was a big hit. I've had requests to take her back one day so they can see her again. I've sparked a lot of interest in ferrets, and educated everyone on them also. Most of them were really wary of touching her because they thought that all ferrets bit. But my little Dru has never bitten in her entire life, so she's a good one to introduce to people lol.


----------



## micki (Apr 27, 2011)

I've had the same reaction from people thinking that they all bite. I've took mine into school once when they were doing about pets. My kids friends now all want ferrets as pets .


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I work at a nursery and have taken my ferrets in for the kids to meet. And gone to open days for the nursery so that the parents can meet them also  I took the baby as well, and he was such a super Star ! Lets just face it, Ferrets are the best pets


----------

